# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Almoço Comemorativo 1000 membros 6/11 (DOMINGO) - Contamos Com Vocês!

## Gil Miguel

O Reefforum vem por este Meio "Convocar" todos os membros deste Forum para o 1º Almoço Em Lisboa   :Vitoria:  

Assim pretende-se comemorar a meta dos 1000 membros, que é só mais uma "desculpa" para todos nos reunirmos e Conviver/conversar ao vivo! 

Esperemos que desta vez possamos contar com Mais participantes.
Como é obvio podem trazer companhia    :Pracima:  

Aceitam-se sugestoes para algo que queiram fazer depois de almoço, aquarios a visitar, etc! Podem tambem ir colocando a vossa disponibilidade!

Em Principio o Restaurante será na zona da Expo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

E o primeiro a inscrever-se sou eu.

Almoços? Festas?  Contem comigo  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eu Inscrevo-me tambem e levo  a minha companhia  :Smile:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Opah, mauzinhos, podiam esperar mais um cadinho e fazer o almoço po fim de Novembro, para quando eu voltar.   :Coradoeolhos:  
Abraço

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Conta cmg.

Abraço

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Eu também vou............................

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

e se for um jantar sábado à noite com saida...
o que é que se faz domingo à tarde????????????

----------


## Pedro Resendes

gostava muito de ir mas infelizmente lisboa ainda fica longe e de aviao sai caro  :SbRiche:  

abraços  :SbOk3:

----------


## Fernando Marques

:Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Bolas....

Vou estar fora este fim-de-semana..... Queria mesmo conhecer os "cromos" deste fórum ao vivo......

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

:Icon Cry:   :SbEnerve3:   :Icon Cry:   :SbEnerve3:   :Icon Cry:   :SbEnerve3:  


Isso de marcar almoços em fins de semana prolongados....   :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:  

Tenho agendada uma voltinha por Espanha... mas vamos ver se se conseguem alterar os planos.... mas deve ser difícil...
De qualquer forma ficam desde já os votos e a certeza de um belíssimo almoço!!

----------


## Luis Rosa

Já começa a farra  :KnSmileyVertSourire:  Festas! Almoços!  :Big Grin:  Ui ca bom!

 Vou tentar estar presente para conhecer o resto da malta que me falta conhecer  :Smile:  E sempre bom sabermos com quem estamos a falar  :SbSourire2: 

 Gil quando tiveres mais detalhes sobre o almoço já sabes

 Cumps

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Eu tambem queria ir mas ainda nao vi a data e hora neste topico...será que vi mal....  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  para quando é que é???????????????????????

----------


## Gil Miguel

È este Domingo que vem Paulo ( dia 30 de Outubro)
O local é em lisboa, o restaurante exactamente ainda está a ser ponderado e á espera de alguns contactos que se estão a fazer.
Espero que venhas! 

abraço!

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Obrigado Gil,devia ser num local onde fosse açessivel a toda a gente,falou-se no parque das naçoes eu acho que é um pouco confuso...mas é só a minha opniao,devia ser mais sossegado para podermos partilhar o momento.....

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Só uma sugestão... escolham um lugar onde haja mesa redonda... o que normalmente acontece nos almoços, jantares de aquariofilia é que se escolhe um restaurante em que o pessoal fica nas mesas umas ao lado das outras e só se fala praticamente com as pessoas em frente e ao lado.
Que tal um Chinês ? Será que vão mais de 12 ? Uma mesa redonda dá pelo menos para 12.

António Paes

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Isto de marcar um Almoço em cima da hora devia ser punido por lei....
Infelizmente não posso ir o meu afilhado vai ser baptizado...
Fica para uma próxima.

PS: Será que não dá para adiar uma semana... ainda por cima nem se sabe onde nem como vai ser o almoço.

----------


## Luis Rosa

Podia-se adiar..... acho que está a ser tudo feito a pressa! Uma semana ou mesmo duas semanas penso não fazerem moça!  :Big Grin: 

 Conheço restaurantes na expo de almoços em grupo (de 40pessoas) E sao em U... ou seja o pessoal fica todo alinhado.... falando só com o pessoal que está mais em redor, os outros... bom não se fala  :Big Grin:  mas podia-se meter as mesas em O...  :Big Grin:  assim ficamos todos virados para o centro  :Big Grin: 


 Cumps

----------


## Gil Miguel

TEm razao nos vossos argumentos, talvez seja um pouco em cima da hora, e dado ser um fim de semana prolongado poderá levar algumas pessoas a não ir!
Por isso, e senão houver problemas, altera-se a data para 6 de NOvembro (Domingo)

Luis, que restaurante é que preços sao praticados  :Smile:  isso tambem é importante!  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ... ... mas podia-se meter as mesas em O...  assim ficamos todos virados para o centro


Excelente ideia!!!

----------


## João Magano

E o Julio sentava-se no centro numa cadeira rotativa    :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:

----------


## Julio Macieira

E vocês a atirar ******* ao "boneco", não era?


Isso é que ia ser divertido.
Se fosse para isso certamente muitos mais membros se inscreveriam.  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Pois se entretanto for adiado também vou, e pelos vistos vai ter de se fazer um grande circulo de mesas.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Já que foi adiado para dia 6 de Novembro podem contar comigo e namorada.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Contem comigo, também.

----------


## Gil Miguel

ok 
Inscriçoes até ao momento   :Palmas:   vão confirmando a vossa ida e inscrevendo-se, quem nao o fez), dado que o dia do almoço passou para dia 6/11

Julio Macieira (confirmado)
Luis Rosa
Rui Peixoto
Pedro Pacheco / namorada (confirmado)
Vitor Pestana (confirmado)
Patricia Silvestre
Gil  (confirmado)
Joao Monteiro (confirmado)
Joao Magano
Antonio Paes (confirmado)
Paulo Bravo
Carlos Dias (confirmado)
Ricardo Lacerda
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (confirmado)

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

oi GIL podes contar comigo ,vou com muito gosto.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Pois... parece que vão ter que levar comigo também.

Até Domingo.

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Com muita pena minha dia 6 já não posso, é dia de trabalho.   :Frown:  

Ainda não é desta que vos vou conhecher!

Divirtam-se!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Companheiros de RF

Não se esqueçam que *é já Domingo que vem* o nosso encontro em Lisboa.
Façam as vossas inscrições neste tópico e venham ao nosso convivio.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Inscrevam-se!  :Smile:  até terça/quarta o restaurante e ponto de encontro / mapa respectivo   estará tudo decidido.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Conseguimos fazer uma marcação para Domingo dia 6 no nosso evento. 

*Vamos poder todos visitar os bastidores do Oceanário*

O valor das entradas para a visita em grupos de (8 no minimo e 15 no maximo) será de 5 por pessoa. Este valor permitirá a visita apenas aos bastidores do Oceanário. 

Já foi feita a reserva para *um grupo* e só será possivel marcarmos mais grupos caso os membros se inscrevam até Quinta-feira na parte da manhã. Depois disso não poderermos marcar mais grupos para a visita.

A marcação para a visita para este primeiro grupo já foi efectuada para as 15:00

Está-se a chegar a hora. Quem ainda não se inscreveu e deseje ir, deve o mais rápidamente possivel confirmar a sua presença.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Eu tou confirmado para tudo o que tiver direito  :SbBiere5:   :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Confirmem Sff a vossa presença, ou façam a vossa inscriçao  :Smile: :


Julio Macieira (confirmado)
Luis Rosa
Rui Peixoto
Pedro Pacheco / namorada (confirmado)
Vitor Pestana (confirmado)
Patricia Silvestre (confirmado)
Gil (confirmado)
Joao Monteiro (confirmado)
Joao Magano
Antonio Paes (confirmado)
Paulo Bravo
Carlos Dias (confirmado)
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (confirmado)
Luis Delgado (confirmado)
Pedro Venancio + namorada (confirmado)

----------


## Luis Delgado

Gil, conta comigo!

----------


## António Paes

Confirma aí a minha inscrição.

António Paes

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Confirmem-me tambem....eu e mais namorada.
 Refiro-me tanto a visita quanto ao jantar...visita de preferencia a tarde depois das 16 horas por favor.

Ate domingo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 
Alguem que seja da zona (expo/olivais)
deixe umas sugestoes de uns restaurantes porreiros e baratos ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros


Já agora tambem era interessante que  manifestassem o vosso desejo se pretendem ou não visitar os bastidores do Oceanário para podermos confirmar a presença de mais grupos para a visita.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Isso seria muito interessante!!!!

Força nisso.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Concordo plenamente.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Olá companheiros
> 
> Conseguimos fazer uma marcação para Domingo dia 6 no nosso evento. 
> 
> *Vamos poder todos visitar os bastidores do Oceanário*
> 
> O valor das entradas para a visita em grupos de (8 no minimo e 15 no maximo) será de 5 por pessoa. Este valor permitirá a visita apenas aos bastidores do Oceanário.


Pois isto da visita ja tinha sido conseguido, acho que é algo que vai fazer as delicias de muitas pessoas alem do que pode ser uma oportunidade para aprendermos alguma coisa por isso, e para que tudo possa ser em organizado tem que ser devidamente confirmado.

Aproveito para dizer que o Oceanario de Lisboa esta disponivel para prestar consultadoria a toda a gente que tenha dificuldades com os aquarios e tambem para informar que li na net que nas ferias da pascoa e do verao eles vao dar cursos de aquariofilia de agua doce e salgada.

Penso que e uma boa oportunidade para podermos ver como se faz a manutençao de tao grande "aquario" pois na verdade o sonho de qualquer um de nos, penso eu, e ter um aquario tao vivo, tao grande e tao bonito quanto possivel.

Abraços e ate Domingo

 :SbOk3:

----------


## António Paes

Confirmação para almoço ou jantar e para visita aos bastidores do oceanário

antónio paes

----------


## Sandra Araujo

Olá Juca e Ricardo..
Este ano pensava que ia pela primeira vez participar num almoço organizado por vocês.
Mas parece que ainda não é desta...e vocês já devem saber o  porquê!. 
Confesso que não era apaixonada pelo mundo da aquariofilia.. Desconhecia a quantidade de corais que existem  e a beleza característica de cada um, achava piada aos nomes que vos ouvia pronunciar em relação aos peixes...e ainda hoje,há alguns que não consigo dizer...mas fui (arrastada pela maré)...e embarquei num mundo fantástico...o qual me levou a fazer parte deste vosso grupo e apreciar todas as espécies que vocês nos presenteiam ,com as belas fotos.Sendo assim , desejo a todos os membros deste fórumum óptimo dia

----------


## Luis Rosa

Eu e que nao vou poder ir  :Admirado:  Lamento mas nao vou estra ca.... Bom almoço para voces!!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Bem até ao momento estamos assim:

Julio Macieira (confirmado)
Rui Peixoto (confirmado)
Pedro Pacheco / namorada (confirmado)
Vitor Pestana (confirmado)
Patricia Silvestre (confirmado)
Gil (confirmado)
Joao Monteiro (confirmado)
Joao Magano
Antonio Paes (confirmado)
Paulo Bravo
Carlos Dias (confirmado)
Rogerio Miguel Gomes (confirmado)
Luis Delgado (confirmado)
Pedro Venancio + namorada (confirmado)

----------


## João M Monteiro

Local e hora ?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Em frente ás bilheteiras do Oceanário as 12h. Escolhemos o restaurante e visita ao Oceanário as 15h para quem estiver interessado obviamente.  :Smile: 


Ah e aceitam-se inscriçoes ainda  :Smile: 

Abraço!

----------


## Gil Miguel

O almoço é já Amanha  :Smile:  12h na entrada do oceanário, mesmo para quem nao se inscreveu para o Almoço pode sempre aparecer! 

Abraços e contamos com a vossa presença!

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Se ainda estiver a tempo gostaria que contassem com a minha presença para a visita aos bastidores do oceanario.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Já não fui a tempo ....fica para a próxima.

----------


## João Magano

Já não foste a tempo João ? Quem apareceu para almoçar almoçou, quem apareceu para a visita ao oceanário visitou-o, mesmo sem qualquer pré-inscrição  :Admirado: .

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Então?!? Venham de lá essas fotos...  :SbLangue23:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Ah! E convem dizer, para os faltosos, que foi bem giro...  :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Infelizmente, quando o João Pereira me ligou já tinhamos iniciado a visita. Para além do mais, segundo o Juca na altura, já não era possível incluir mais ninguém pelo facto de termos atingido o limite máximo de pessoas permitidas para grupo.   :Icon Cry:  

Penso que teria ajudado, João, se tivesses feito a tua inscrição com alguma antecedência e não na própria manhã do evento. De qualquer modo, pode ser que surja nova oportunidade futuramente.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Cá estamos nós de regresso a luta.
É como todos estão certamente á espera das fotos do encontro, aqui fica uma apiritivo para os mais curiosos e que não poderam estar presentes.

 

 

 

 

 

Assim que possivel coloco umas fotos dos bastidores.

----------

